# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Reductil

## savrie

hallo,

ben pas een nieuw lid hier,dus mij efkes voorstellen
ik ben 35 jaar ,1m 73 en weeg 80-82 kg
ik ben ruim 20 kg bijgekomen in 5 jaar tijd!
probleem is dat ik geen enkel doorzettingsvermogen heb bij gelijk welk dieet 
en/sport!
heb via internet vernomen dat er een pil bestaat waarmee je makkelijk 20 kg
verliest in slechts enkele maanden tijd!
ik heb gewoon een duwtje nodig,eens ik wat enkele kilo's kwijt ben zal het gemakkelijker zijn denk ik /hoop ik om vol te houden!
iemand ervaring met deze pillen?
alvast bedankt

----------


## John_Swain

Ik heb zelf geen ervaring met deze pil en daar ben ik blij om ook! Dit soort pillen zijn heel erg slecht voor je lichaam en het helpt je echt niet afvallen. misschien voor even maar niet voor lang. Je krijg dan het jojo effect. Het beste is het gewoon zelf te doen en niet door pillen. Om iets te krijgen moet je er ook iets voor doen. Ik heb zelf ook een beetje overgewicht maar kan afvallen wanneer ik dat zal willen... maar goed ik heb er dan ook wel een beetje aanleg voor.

Ik raad je aan om het gewoon zelf te doen.
Het zit allemaal tussen je oren.  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik vermoed dat Reductil een beetje hetzelfde is en doet qua werking als Xenical...
Als je verder kijkt in deze rubriek bij de onderwerpen,lees dan eens die posten en het artkel over Xenical,ok?
Als ik volledig mis zit ook zeggen hoor!

Verder vind ik dat je veel goede tips kunt vinden in deze rubriek mbt afvallen/gewichtsverlies...lees alles eens op je gemak!

Sterkte en succes!!
Agnes

----------


## savrie

> Ik vermoed dat Reductil een beetje hetzelfde is en doet qua werking als Xenical...
> Als je verder kijkt in deze rubriek bij de onderwerpen,lees dan eens die posten en het artkel over Xenical,ok?
> Als ik volledig mis zit ook zeggen hoor!
> 
> Verder vind ik dat je veel goede tips kunt vinden in deze rubriek mbt afvallen/gewichtsverlies...lees alles eens op je gemak!
> 
> Sterkte en succes!!
> Agnes


hey hallo,

ja ik vermoedde het al dat het wat de zelfde werking heeft!
zal eens zien wat de huisarts voorstelt

----------


## savrie

> Ik heb zelf geen ervaring met deze pil en daar ben ik blij om ook! Dit soort pillen zijn heel erg slecht voor je lichaam en het helpt je echt niet afvallen. misschien voor even maar niet voor lang. Je krijg dan het jojo effect. Het beste is het gewoon zelf te doen en niet door pillen. Om iets te krijgen moet je er ook iets voor doen. Ik heb zelf ook een beetje overgewicht maar kan afvallen wanneer ik dat zal willen... maar goed ik heb er dan ook wel een beetje aanleg voor.
> 
> Ik raad je aan om het gewoon zelf te doen.
> Het zit allemaal tussen je oren.


ja,je hebt wel gelijk,dat het niet goed is voor je lichaam!
maar ik kom gewoon moedeloos van mijn gewicht,met als gevolg dat ik nog meer eet!! :Frown:  
ik weet het van mezelf dat ik totaal geen karakter heb om te lijnen,en dat vind ik heel triest van mezelf moet ik toegeven!!
en als je dan hoort van zo'n pillen,ja stom mischien.... :EEK!:

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Savrie,
Kijk wat je huisarts zegt...dat is een heel goede en verstandige stap : om er met hem/haar over te praten  :Wink: 

Sterkte en hou ons op de hoogte ok?
Liefs Agnes

----------


## savrie

> Beste Savrie,
> Kijk wat je huisarts zegt...dat is een heel goede en verstandige stap : om er met hem/haar over te praten 
> 
> Sterkte en hou ons op de hoogte ok?
> Liefs Agnes



zal ik doen!
enne bedankt voor de steun!!
liefs

----------


## Agnes574

Graag gedaan!!!  :Wink: 
Ik steun jou en jij steunt mij met een komende poging om te stoppen met roken ok?  :Wink: 

Sterkte en succes bij de dokter!
Liefs Xx

----------


## savrie

ah das een goede deal!!
hou je op de hoogte!!
greetz

----------


## stt371

PHEN375 VERMAGERINGSPIL - http://phen375.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## John_Swain

onlangs ben ik zonder hulp van medicijnen 25 kilo afgevallen!  :Big Grin: 
Hoe ik dit gedaan heb? Weet wat je eet ;-)
Its that simple!

----------

